

Unicorn Time – Popcorn Time lives on - midas007
https://github.com/unicorn-time/popcorn-app

======
kseistrup
Popcorn Time is not at all abandoned:

[https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-app](https://github.com/popcorn-
team/popcorn-app)

[http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/](http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/)

